# Bonding tiels to each other



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I just got a whiteface tiel not too long ago. S/he is 3 months old, a sweetie pie and already steps up and asks for scratches.

I have had Sam for a year now, raised him since he was a baby. I've been at work and classes a lot more now, so he's gotten lonelier. I'm graduating from college in May as well, so will have to start working full time. He loves chatting in the mirror when I'm getting ready in the morning and gets excited when I look at tiel vids on youtube, so you would think he would appreciate having another bird around to play with instead of deranged little budgies.

Instead, he doesn't even acknowledge that the other tiel is there and gets really aggressive if they end up sitting on the same perch. The same happens with the budgies as well during playtime. My roommate suggested leaving the two alone, without my presence, but I'm worried that the new tiel will get hurt.

Is Sam too much of a people bird now? He's very bonded to me and doesn't show any interest in being friends with anyone else but me. I know a lot of other owners would beg to have a bird that attached, but it's definitely starting to cause problems (screaming the second I get out of sight, biting visitors, getting in the way of my studying, no interest in treats, toys, etc. only me).

I knew there was a chance it wouldn't work out when I brought the new tiel home, but I'm still hoping.
________
Honda Cb500T History


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It could be the mirror. Often when a tiel has a mirror they treat it as if it were another bird. He could have bonded to the mirror. In any case it may be difficult to introduce a new bird into his established territory. The trick is to change things. Rearrange the cage and get new toys. That makes it new territory and it will be more peaceful to introduce your new bird to Sam. Good Luck!


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> It could be the mirror. Often when a tiel has a mirror they treat it as if it were another bird. He could have bonded to the mirror. In any case it may be difficult to introduce a new bird into his established territory. The trick is to change things. Rearrange the cage and get new toys. That makes it new territory and it will be more peaceful to introduce your new bird to Sam. Good Luck!


I changed out all the perches and toys but he's never been too territorial (puts up a fit when I put him back inside) , and he finds the mirror a curiosity and doesn't get to look at it for more than a few minutes a day; I don't think he's bonded to it.

Should I take the risk and leave the room for awhile? Kinda worried because he's dished out some nasty bites already. When I'm around, Sam is completely focused on me and nothing else. Gives **** to anything that gets in his way and screams until he's sitting on me or run out of breath. Hence the reason I got another bird, because it can't be healthy for a bird to be so bonded to a person.
________
Medical marijuana


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If they don't appear to really be hurting each other it's probably OK. 'Tiels aren't really known to be very violent.


----------

